# OH. MY. GOD.



## UltraByte (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.game-reviews.ca/1098-Indiana-Jo...creenshots.html

INDIANA JONES GAME COMING OUT SUPPOSEDLY THIS YEAR?!?!?!?!??!?! *suffers a heart attack* I WANT. SO BAD.

And then I looked at the video footage, which doesn't work, but says this:



> This game will be on the Xbox360 and the PlayStation 3



NOOOOOOOOOOOO. Indiana Jones would be FREAKING AMAZING on the Wii!!!!! All that whip action, not to mention the fist fights and guns... Gah, I really want a 360 now.


Yes, this news is old, but stupid Ultra only just noticed about it while looking for Indiana Jones pictures. And yes, Ultra loves Indiana Jones (the movie and the character <3).


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 22, 2007)

Yay! Another game to add to my Xbox 360!(when I get it) M ydad loves the game too, so He'll probably buy it for himself.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 22, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Yay! Another game to add to my Xbox 360!(when I get it) M ydad loves the game too, so He'll probably buy it for himself.


 How do you know your dad loves it?

It hasn't even come out yet.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 22, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, He loved the past games.   
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it M?
If it's M, bugger that


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 22, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Is it M?
> If it's M, bugger that


 I dont see why it would be m..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 22, 2007)

Ha! *Laughs at:

1: People who want it, but don't have a 360
2: People who's parents won't let them get M game
3: People who want this game in the first place*


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, why not Fab? Gears of War aint the only game on the 360.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 22, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Ha! *Laughs at:
> 
> 1: People who want it, but don't have a 360
> 2: People who's parents won't let them get M game
> 3: People who want this game in the first place*


 I really don't care. I LOVE Indiana Jones and Harrison Ford. He is so cuuuuuute.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Isnt he kind of old???.....???

Well, even if it was for Wii I wouldnt get it.  Movie games almost always suck (well......besides Star Wars Battlefront 2 which is based off movies).


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who cares if he's old?

Actually, all the Indiana Jones games were awesome, even the text-based games for the Atari and stuff.


----------



## Nate (Jun 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, are you serious? Are you a girl?

I've never played the games, but I may give it a shot. ;P


----------



## Copper (Jun 22, 2007)

Eh I don't think I'll be picking up this game for Wii besides I'm not an Indiana Jones fan  so yeah oh and plus I agree with Super_Naruto

EDIT: Oops nvm its not for Wii but for another system still my opinion stays the same plus I don't own the other next gen consoles


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 22, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 T_T;

I am a girl, thank you.

@Flygon: This isn't out for the Wii...


----------



## Nate (Jun 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry. I never knew.    			 Just usually if there's a girl online, they usually give it off somehow.    			 Sorry...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 22, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, saying that Harrison Ford is cute certainly doesn't give off the vibe that I'm a girl. <_<


----------



## Nate (Jun 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, you could be being sarcastic.    			 I dunno, I just wanted to confirm what I was thinking... Sorry.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 22, 2007)

Trust me, I wouldn't be sarcastic about Harrison Ford's looks.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, Fly just got owned in the most extreme sense.
And I'm sorry, but Indiana Jones < Han Solo


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 23, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 XD


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wow, Fly just got owned in the most extreme sense.
> And I'm sorry, but Indiana Jones < Han Solo


 xD

Well, people have their opinions... And both characters are Harrison Ford.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes. I am aware of games on the 360 other than Gears of War. They are: Mass Effect, Halo 3, BioShock, Assassin's Creed, Too Human, The Darkness, Oblivion, Overlord, Two Worlds, and Blue Dragon, among MANY others. Can't say that same thing for the Wii now can you?


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Yes. I am aware of games on the 360 other than Gears of War. They are: Mass Effect, Halo 3, BioShock, Assassin's Creed, Too Human, The Darkness, Oblivion, Overlord, Two Worlds, and Blue Dragon, among MANY others. Can't say that same thing for the Wii now can you?


 Im not a Wii Fanatic, but you, are a GOW fanatic.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Obviously you've never played GoW. It's better than most shooters, definitely better than Halo 2.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It has a creepy storyline though.


Halo 3 shall own all. If youve seen multiplayer videos, Youd know what Im talking about.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Halo 3 won't own everybody. It looks nicely done and fun, but online play ruins Halo because of all the cheaters and people who HAVE TO WIN OR ELSE. On GoW, you can at least make jokes with the players or get into a friendly chat.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats  because its too popularrrrrrrrr   
^_^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you for that, Ultra.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Thank you for that, Ultra.


 Hey, it's the truth.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That it is. Most people who've never experienced Gears are like 'OMG OVERRATED SHOOTER MARIO PWNS LOL', but trust me. Play this game and you will want to make love with it.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Although his post is a bit strange, it is 100% true.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do, I do. It's just that I express regret in not owning it OR an XBox360


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My self, Id have too rent it first.


----------

